# frozen brine shrimp



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i put the frozen brine shrimp in my tank and my piranhas looked at it like they were lost it made the biggest mess in the tank i thought it would stay stuck together like the beefheart but i was wrong so i gave it back to the store. use to eat food that floated but now it seems like it has to sink for them to eat and they eat it before it even hits the bottom what do u guys recommend for food that sinks i bought shrimp from the local seafood store they love it but i was just wondering what else is good that sinks thanks


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes brine shrimp is messy but P's are also good scavengers and will eat it all if they are hungy so dont sweat it. It is a good food to have in their diet


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea i put a big chunk in my tank and it got stuck to the air intake on my powerhead 901 and holy sweet mersiful crap did it make a mess but i mean 15 mins later they had them all creaned off the bottom and its good for them. good for their color. bloodworm is the same sorta deal makes a mess but they love it.

Croz


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i thought it was good to feed piranhas somthing they can bite into rather then just inhale. is there any larger brine shrimp or krill that is good and will sink and give all the good things for good coloring


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

reg shrimp. but very expensive.
MAD


----------

